# quick breads



## vinylguy (Mar 27, 2011)

Can anyone tell me why my quick breads ( pumpkin) do not cook in the middle? I followed the recipe and cooked it at 350 for an hour. when I slipped it out of the pan, part of it stayed and I could see that the middle was still batter. If I cook longer the outside get really hard or is burnt. I am at a loss as what to change to make it work.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

While _cooking_ is an art, _baking_ is a science.

There could be two things to check. One is, check your oven temp. The dial may say 350, but it could actually be 300.

Stick a toothpick (or broom straw) into the center to check for when it's done. If it somes out clean, it's ready. If it has wet batter on it, cook some more. If you are cooking in a dark colored pan, it will tend to burn the outside. If that's all you have, try lining the pan with foil.

You can actually bake in a slow cooker. Just takes _hours_!


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Drop the temp by 25 degrees, and try 2 smaller pans instead of one big one.

Ovens vary by quite a bit sometimes. A 350 setting might not actually be 350. I'm guessing from the description that your oven runs hot.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

If you know it's a good recipe, I agree it's likely the oven. If you just got the recipe online or some such, try a different recipe from someone who has actually made it before.

Get some of those "mini" loaf pans, lots cheaper than a new stove. I almost always make pumpkin bread and zucchini bread as "mini's" and freeze some. Bake once, eat several times! Also they can be gifted.


----------



## vinylguy (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess I am going to have to invest in a good oven thermometer. The funny thing is I had the same problem with two different stoves.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I do the same as Mo Cows and use the mini pans. I give these for gifts. I cover them with foil after about 20 min. and keep checking. I always have foil under my pans too to keep from burning. I've had to do this for the last 2 stoves I've bought. except for bread for which I have heavy bread pans. ~Georgia


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Using foil works! I've been wanting to make some small loaves and will need to get some smaller pans to do so. Any of you have a good recipie for black colored bread? I've eaten it and know it is not pumpernikle; but do not know what it is actually made of. (It is my favorite and I don't even know its name...shame on me.)


----------



## gam46 (Sep 18, 2015)

Perhaps you are looking for vollkornbrot. Sorry, you'd need to find a recipe as I have none for that.


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

I recently read that some bakers use meat thermometers to test doneness. The article was saying that (regular) bread is done in the center when the internal temperature reaches 180 or 190 degrees. Does anyone know whether these numbers apply equally well to quick breads?


----------

